# She's got serious issues!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know if Theo's just being hormonal or if she's just deciding to be a full on cow. 

I can't put my hand in the cage anymore to get the food/water dishes without being attacked by her. When she lunges at me (and it's a full on lunge) she hisses as well, I haven't done anything to her to cause this to happen, well not that I know of. No one else other then me or my mum sticks their hand in the cage, I even got mum to try and get the food dishes and she does the same thing. It's like she hates hands all of a sudden, if I'm scritching her she'll suddenly turn and attack my hand, I tell her "no" in a low voice and ignore her and take my hand out then put it back in *slowly *and say "Theo be a good girl" but does she think me saying that is gonna make her do so? nopeeeee. She continues to act like a spoiled brat. I can't even scritch the others, because once again, she's in the attack mode - I think there's a bit of jealousy going on in that part, but they all get treated the same. She's 8 months old, so could it just be she's being a hormonal little cow?

And yes, I've tried offering her treats as well (not rewarding good behavior) but attacking is all that's on her mind, and boy can she nip!


----------



## fitfreak (Apr 16, 2009)

Has she always been more timid / less confident compared to your other tiels? I don't have very much tiel specific experience so no doubt the others will have a much better idea but since you don't have any replies yet i was just wondering if since she's a young bird it isn't a combination of hormones and becoming more agressive as she figures out you're not a threat and that she might be able to get away with a fair bit.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

It could be I know Pooh and Roo both started being nippy and uncooperative and they're 11 months old Roo is the female, Pooh is the male He's getting less bossy but Roo not so much, she hasn't bit but she'll act like she's going to and I just tell them both when they do it "NO" or "don't even think about it" in a stern voice so they know I'm the boss and not them. 

with pooh normally one i say either of those 2 things he immediately stops and puts his head down for scratches, and is good to go until i accidentally hit a pin feather

Roo on the other hand just gets huffy and goes and pouts

oh and Pooh and Roo are both the babies I hand Fed and raised last summer.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like hormones!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

fitfreak said:


> Has she always been more timid / less confident compared to your other tiels? I don't have very much tiel specific experience so no doubt the others will have a much better idea but since you don't have any replies yet i was just wondering if since she's a young bird it isn't a combination of hormones and becoming more agressive as she figures out you're not a threat and that she might be able to get away with a fair bit.


Indeed she has! it's bonkers - she use to be soo sweet and wouldn't bite anyone even if you had your hand in there for hours. 

I wouldn't be surprised if she's going through a hormonal stage, it's just the aggressiveness doesn't need to come with it! :lol:


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I am having the same problem with Georgie he is 10 months old, today he was just sitting on the shoulder and the next thing he bit me on the cheek and it hurt! I was very angry with him I asked my husband to gently put him back in his cage before I throttled him 

gforce


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Kami's getting hormonal too. Her's is pretty much limited to when she's sat on the laptop though. :wacko: So far, Lofty hasn't though so that's something.


----------

